# Moving to Cyprus



## kos72 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi folks,

I know there are several questions in the forum about moving to Cyprus, but here I am with a couple of more questions. I am considering a move from UK to Cyprus. My wife is Russian and I am Greek and we are fed up with the English weather :-( The job I am considering is at Uni of Cyprus with annual salary around 70ke. The questions are:

1. As I don't drive, and we have read in the forum that public transport is bad in Cyprus, is this really a major problem to consider? (we plan to live in the outskirts of Nicoasia).

2. In UK we like living in a house, but as I see house prices are too high in Cyprus and we are told that usually a 30% deposit is needed. This is a bit sad for us, as we don't think we like living in a flat. Any advise or experience sharing is most appreciated.

3. Could you please recommend some good areas at Nicoasia with good schools (our child is 3.5 years old)?

Thank you,
Kostas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos72 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know there are several questions in the forum about moving to Cyprus, but here I am with a couple of more questions. I am considering a move from UK to Cyprus. My wife is Russian and I am Greek and we are fed up with the English weather :-( The job I am considering is at Uni of Cyprus with annual salary around 70ke. The questions are:
> 
> ...


If you are wanting to buy a resale you would need at least 30%, in some cases 40%. This is supposing you find a resale with title deeds. This is not easy.
If you go for a property through a developer which is finished and ready to move into the developer can often help you to get an 80% mortgage providing they have a good relationship with the bank.
Sorry I don't know Nicosia well enough to be able to recommend the best areas or schools, hopefully someone will come along who can help there.

regards
Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The University of Cyprus has two major sites in Nicosia and whilst public transport is slowly improving between cities, the intra suburban services are minimal to non-existant. There are not many houses near the University as the new campus is pretty much separated from town by the National park. To my knowledge there aren't that many schools in that area either which would make life pretty tough without private transport. Do you know which campus your potential job would be located? It is difficult to suggest a location for searching for houses without knowing which department you'd be in. The new campus has an all new road system with european style bike lanes and jogging track etc. b ut as with most new developments, they don't actually connect up with the rest of the city and the residents tend to use the cycle lanes as extra parking - there is absolutely no respect whatsoever for prdestrians and cyclists in Cyprus generally and (especially in the heatwaves of summer) I would say life in the city is impossible without a car.


----------



## kos72 (Aug 19, 2010)

kimonas said:


> The University of Cyprus has two major sites in Nicosia and whilst public transport is slowly improving between cities, the intra suburban services are minimal to non-existant. There are not many houses near the University as the new campus is pretty much separated from town by the National park. To my knowledge there aren't that many schools in that area either which would make life pretty tough without private transport. Do you know which campus your potential job would be located? It is difficult to suggest a location for searching for houses without knowing which department you'd be in. The new campus has an all new road system with european style bike lanes and jogging track etc. b ut as with most new developments, they don't actually connect up with the rest of the city and the residents tend to use the cycle lanes as extra parking - there is absolutely no respect whatsoever for prdestrians and cyclists in Cyprus generally and (especially in the heatwaves of summer) I would say life in the city is impossible without a car.


Thanks. My work will be based at the South east campus (I can send you a map if you want to see exactly where). Having looked at the map I can now see your points. 

The problem is that in UK we have a good life, we are close to work and everything is so well organized and people polite etc... But we miss the hot weather, and the salary is Cyprus is very good.

Thanks again.

Kostas


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Please do not consider cycling or using a scooter or moped.. the drivers are crazy and treat bikes like they are not there.. 

When i first came i was convinced everyone here was lazy as nobody walks BUT i tried to walk to the old town yesterday from about 1 mile away and i had to lay down in a shop doorway to avoid collapsing due to the heat so i guess they are all right... You could walk but you would look like a you had crossed the sahara by the time you got to work with cracked lips sunburned and covered in sweat!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Taxis are quite cheap here and im sure you could come to some deal with a local driver to make it a regular thing


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A few months after I arrived here, while I was working a stopgap job till my business was set up I tried walking from work one day. Never again, it nearly killed me. Luckily a colleague was driving by and saw me and gave me a lift for the last part. 
The Cypriots know what they are doing driving everywhere. That song 'mad dogs and Englishmen' is so very apt.


----------



## kos72 (Aug 19, 2010)

voltron said:


> Please do not consider cycling or using a scooter or moped.. the drivers are crazy and treat bikes like they are not there..
> 
> When i first came i was convinced everyone here was lazy as nobody walks BUT i tried to walk to the old town yesterday from about 1 mile away and i had to lay down in a shop doorway to avoid collapsing due to the heat so i guess they are all right... You could walk but you would look like a you had crossed the sahara by the time you got to work with cracked lips sunburned and covered in sweat!


Thx. Yes I can appreciate this, because I used to live in Athens and in the summer with 38-40 degrees you can not really walk... I have heard that in Cyprus if the temp goes beyond 40 while at work, you go home and work resumes later at 6pm say.

Kostas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos72 said:


> Thx. Yes I can appreciate this, because I used to live in Athens and in the summer with 38-40 degrees you can not really walk... I have heard that in Cyprus if the temp goes beyond 40 while at work, you go home and work resumes later at 6pm say.
> 
> Kostas


Theoretically yes, buti n reality that rarely happens especially in shops, offices etc as they are on the whole airconditioned.


----------



## kos72 (Aug 19, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Theoretically yes, buti n reality that rarely happens especially in shops, offices etc as they are on the whole airconditioned.


thank you vernica. this is not a big problem, but it is good to know. by the way today in uk the weather is dull around 15 degrees, can't believe i use heating in august :-(

kostas


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

kos72 said:


> Thx. Yes I can appreciate this, because I used to live in Athens and in the summer with 38-40 degrees you can not really walk... I have heard that in Cyprus if the temp goes beyond 40 while at work, you go home and work resumes later at 6pm say.
> 
> Kostas


Just as a quick update from sunny California, it was 104F, (40C) today where I work and I still managed by daily 30min. walk during the lunch break.... Mad dogs and Englishmen. :mad2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Just as a quick update from sunny California, it was 104F, (40C) today where I work and I still managed by daily 30min. walk during the lunch break.... Mad dogs and Englishmen. :mad2:


I suspected there was something a bit mad about you Terry


----------

